# Disassemble Control Buttons



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone know how to open the riveted button control boxes -- in this case, the ‪#‎758A‬ Sam the Semaphore control with 2 buttons. The box is riveted with 2 rounded head rivets. Attempts to pry it up result in breakage of the fiber board inside. The wires to the accessory are soldered.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Grind off the rivet heads??? Dremel??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea, thought of that one too. Was hoping they could be removed and later reused. Waiting to hear other ideas from the Facebook group too.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought those were spiral shank - pushed in like a screw?

It doesn't really help the getting them out without damage though. Trying to pinch and twist them would likely deform them too.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The round head prevents gripping them to do anything. I'll likely just grind off the heads and replace with screws or just glue it back together. My luck, I'll get it apart and find no fault inside where I suspect the problem is....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to do the same thing (grind rivets, replace with screws) on a Fleischmann transformer a while back.

Damn rivets ...


----------



## dadstruck (Jun 23, 2015)

I have managed to get by using a pair of needle nose pliers to turn the rivet and a small screwdriver to apply upward pressure. Yes, the pliers will slip off a few time but as the rivet start to come up you will get a better bit. I have also used a small pair of shape side cutters to get under the rivet head.


----------

